# GeForce GTX 480 Gets Listed



## btarunr (Feb 22, 2010)

An online PC hardware store, SabrePC.com, has listed a graphics card based on NVIDIA's upcoming DirectX 11 compliant GeForce GTX 480 GPU. And the price: $699 before a $20 rebate. The listing is of a graphics card by NVIDIA partner XFX. 

The specifications known at this point in time are that the GeForce GTX 480 is based on NVIDIA's GF100 graphics processor. It is DirectX 11 compliant, and has 512 shader units (dubbed CUDA cores), a 384-bit wide GDDR5 memory interface, and multiple tessellation units. NVIDIA is expected to announce the card along with a cheaper variant, the GeForce GTX 470, later this quarter. By early Q2, the company expects healthy inventories.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL at the reviews


----------



## Imsochobo (Feb 22, 2010)

expeeensive :| guess it compete's with the 5970 after all


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 22, 2010)

> Pros: Maxes Duke Nukem Forever and Alan Wake PC. One cost a little less than my used Honda, gives me lots of e-peen, and the 8 I have running in octoSLI give me 1,00,000 points in 3dmark vantage. Attracts teh ladies, they are very impressed that I have a good GPU. Looks really cool, all 8 of them form a octogon, that glows with the power of the force. Side note, uses the force as a power source, so your psu doesn't matter. This is really advanced tech, but is necessary since it uses 1.21 Jigawatts to power the octoSLI setup on my core i9 octocore. Also has a LOL generator that induces lots of very realistic LOLs and sometimes LMAOs and ROFLs, way better than infinity.


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 22, 2010)

They have also listed cards from PNY, and they also listed the gtx 470 for both PNY and XFX as well, both of which (gtx 470s) are $499.99


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 22, 2010)

lol The customer reviews are hilarious 
Buggers are expensive


----------



## Imsochobo (Feb 22, 2010)

Rofl yeah! 

Î do fine with 5850, all at max at 1920x1080, crysis is only 80% very high 
but jeez, that card is a cheap one! 299

Nvidia wont get many sales before the lower end renames come.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Feb 22, 2010)

Holy shit how expensive! Wonder how much the dual-GPU card will cost...

So looking at the price, I guess the GTX 480 is up against the Radeon 5970? Waay too expensive. But the GTX 470 might be ok. If it beats the Radeon 5870 quite clearly.

Lol all the customer-reviews are from overhyped Nvidia fanboys drooling on their keyboard


----------



## Imsochobo (Feb 22, 2010)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Holy shit how expensive! Wonder how much the dual-GPU card will cost...
> 
> So looking at the price, I guess the GTX 480 is up against the Radeon 5970? Waay too expensive. But the GTX 470 might be ok. If it beats the Radeon 5870 quite clearly.
> 
> Lol all the customer-reviews are from overhyped Nvidia fanboys drooling on their keyboard



It only boils down to, how much premium do you pay for the name(most of the cards) the 280/285 is still more expensive than 5850, and 5850 is way better.

How much faster is it( 470 is faster than 5870 no doubt) but will it be worth the money.


----------



## DarthCyclonis (Feb 22, 2010)

Imsochobo said:


> How much faster is it( 470 is faster than 5870 no doubt) but will it be worth the money.



LOL...I for one have doubts on how fast these cards really are.   But even if the 470 does manage to beat the 5870 (which I am not sure it will) Nvidia is killing themselves with these prices.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 22, 2010)

lol if the 480 is only 20% FASTER then the 5870 i doubt the 470 will compare to a 5850 or beat a 5870 since a 5850 can overclock just as far and be just as fast as a 5870 so i highly doubt nvidias 470 will beat a 5850 let alone a 5870 and im willing to speculate these gpus wont overclock much. but as said its speculation real reviews will show us whats what


----------



## kylzer (Feb 22, 2010)

This price.......


----------



## btarunr (Feb 22, 2010)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Holy shit how expensive! Wonder how much the dual-GPU card will cost...



Err... $699 * 2 = $1398?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 22, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Err... $699 * 2 = $1398?




Don't dual gpu cards normally cost a little less then 2x a single card?


----------



## toyo (Feb 22, 2010)

*pricing*

I guess the green team went crazy for good. In these hard times, they ask for 700$ for a damn GPU?
I also guess that my plan consisting of waiting for them to launch their DX11 cards so I can buy a cheaper 5870 won't work, since I can hardly see AMD having to cut their prices to any of their cards. Even if the 480 is GPU-heaven and works 500% better then a 5870, how many will buy them? And why buy them? How many games need something like this? If I stay at 1680x1050, even my 4850 works nicely in almost all the games.

Blah, whatever, I feel sickened by nvidia's attitude - I only hope they stay in the game to prevent AMD from approching the market from the same monopolist angle. Lucky us with AMD, I guess, in the end.


----------



## amschip (Feb 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Don't dual gpu cards normally cost a little less then 2x a single card?


No they will slap 2000$ on those and win a guiness record for the most expensive wooden gpu :]


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 22, 2010)

Some people pay for the name but there are people like me who pay for stability and compatibility.  Sorry but I just played with a 5770 and it's a no go for ATI with me.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 22, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> Some people pay for the name but there are people like me who pay for stability and compatibility.  Sorry but I just played with a 5770 and it's a no go for ATI with me.




Why what happened?


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 22, 2010)

btarunr said:


> By early Q2, the company expects healthy inventories.



I guess they should have healthy inventories cause they won't sell many at that price I'm guessing..


----------



## Nosada (Feb 22, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> Some people pay for the name but there are people like me who pay for stability and compatibility.  Sorry but I just played with a 5770 and it's a no go for ATI with me.


That's funny, I stopped using nVidia for that exact reason, but let's not let threadcrap.

On-topic: nVidia has either a beast of a card on their hands, or they've lost all sense of reality. Can't wait to find out which it is.


----------



## laszlo (Feb 22, 2010)

exactly the price i expected...


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 22, 2010)

If it's a great performing card, i may pick it up.(been looking to dip into a DX11 card)


----------



## Frick (Feb 22, 2010)

I just want them to release the things so I can see some proper benchies.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Feb 22, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Err... $699 * 2 = $1398?





pantherx12 said:


> Don't dual gpu cards normally cost a little less then 2x a single card?



Single GPU 5870 = 399$ Dual GPU 5970 = 699$ (649 in discount) and not 2 * 399 = 798. Just sayin'.


----------



## gumpty (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, old Charlie has been bleating on about numbers - he reckons it's only about 5% faster than a 5870. I'd take that with a grain of salt mind you, but worrying if it's true.

Whatever the reality, if it's going to drive down ATI's prices, at that price point it's going to have to be goodly quicker than a 5870.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 22, 2010)

That site apparently specializes in Quadro cards. Avoid niche stores.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Feb 22, 2010)

The GTX 480, the one stop VGA-solution that you have to sell your car (or Rolex) for! Good job Nvidia!


----------



## vanyots (Feb 22, 2010)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Single GPU 5870 = 399$ Dual GPU 5970 = 699$ (649 in discount) and not 2 * 399 = 798. Just sayin'.



You believe 5970 = 2x5870 ??? :shadedshu
(check the clockspeeds)


----------



## theubersmurf (Feb 22, 2010)

Nosada said:


> That's funny, I stopped using nVidia for that exact reason, but let's not let threadcrap.
> 
> On-topic: nVidia has either a beast of a card on their hands, or they've lost all sense of reality. Can't wait to find out which it is.


If they can get the kind of performance that warrants a $700.00 card, you'll probably be able to cook on it...One of the reasons I stopped using their cards.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2010)

vanyots said:


> You believe 5970 = 2x5870 ??? :shadedshu
> (check the clockspeeds)



He was talking about a previous post regarding PRICE not performance(check the post he quoted)


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 22, 2010)

vanyots said:


> You believe 5970 = 2x5870 ??? :shadedshu
> (check the clockspeeds)




You mean the clock speeds you change with a program that comes with the card?


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 22, 2010)

vanyots said:


> You believe 5970 = 2x5870 ??? :shadedshu
> (check the clockspeeds)



Yes -- a 5970 is two downclocked 5870's.  A downclocked 5870 is still a 5870 -- a 5850 would have less shaders per core.

That being said, what's with the change to GTX 400 series already?

I know sometimes a company will rebrand cards (the 8800GT/9800GT/GTS250 or whatever), and sometimes will release a new version number to denote only a miniscule amount of changes (the HD 3000 series), but I don't think a company has ever skipped a series completely, have they?


----------



## Easo (Feb 22, 2010)

Pros: 12,983,249,893,843 cuda cores of graphical rendering goodiness RENDERS MIDGET PORN LIKE NO OTHER, THOSE LITTLE BASTARDS LOOK LIFE SIZED WITH THESE CARDS !!!!
Cons: It's mythical, you can hear about it's greatness more then you can see it because it's a force of nature, not a material object
Other Thoughts: I have 8 of these in octuplet SLI, it blew up my first 10 monitors it's so good.

Im dead rolling under my desk now


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 22, 2010)

well im happy this came out should drop ati prices and man are those reviews amazing
Pros: Holy hell, This card has 10x Hyperthreading, 99 million shaders and 5 Gigawagons of memory. I can finally play 2 instances of minesweeper without an FPS drop. HELL YEAH !

Cons: I can now automatically calculate my position in space, and plot the course to the closest inhabited solar system. Kirk would be proud. Picard Out.

Other Thoughts: Another con is that this card does not have phasers. What will i do when i meet the klingons?


----------



## gumpty (Feb 22, 2010)

mdm-adph said:


> ... but I don't think a company has ever skipped a series completely, have they?



Didn't Nvidia skip the GTX 100 series? Maybe they don't like odd numbers.


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 22, 2010)

1-series were released as OEM cards, just like the 3 series.  Of course, there's no GTX series and it's a bit confusing having a GTS150 OEM card that is also the same as the GTS250, 9800GTX+, etc.


----------



## subhendu (Feb 22, 2010)

wrong news in saberpc
check review
did u read this one?
Review :My Wife Left Me
Pros: Packaging was pretty nice. Came with a free copy of Metro 2033 and Bioshock 2.

Cons: I came home 2 days after installing into my computer, and found my wife packing her bags, saying she was moving out and taking the GTX480 with her. She said it pleases her in more ways than I would ever know. She packed her bags and took the kids.

Other Thoughts: The house is empty.
still i believe the price for gtx 470 will be 299$ as mentioned in tweaktown


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 22, 2010)

It's a joke.


----------



## mtosev (Feb 22, 2010)

unbelivable. nvidia will be shipping new Fermi cards


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2010)

Easo said:


> Pros: 12,983,249,893,843 cuda cores of graphical rendering goodiness RENDERS MIDGET PORN LIKE NO OTHER, THOSE LITTLE BASTARDS LOOK LIFE SIZED WITH THESE CARDS !!!!
> Cons: It's mythical, you can hear about it's greatness more then you can see it because it's a force of nature, not a material object
> Other Thoughts: I have 8 of these in octuplet SLI, it blew up my first 10 monitors it's so good.
> 
> Im dead rolling under my desk now



 Yea, I fricking lost it when I started reading that review

That would make a funny as hell sig statement


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 22, 2010)

These are some of the best product reviews I've ever read.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 22, 2010)

If the GTX 480 performs really well and going by the specs that it has, Im sure it will rape, Im going to pik one up, but might wait several months for drivers to become more stable!


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 22, 2010)

Finally! Now we wait for ATI to drop their prices and completely outplay Nvidia, with us (hopefully) as the winner.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Don't dual gpu cards normally cost a little less then 2x a single card?



$1397?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 22, 2010)

Damn, they are really funny...  

*Pros: IT WAS WORTH THE MONEY

Cons: I flushed it down the toilet by accident

Other Thoughts: If you ore someone you know finds a GTX 480 in a sewage plant, send to me, I don't think I can get a rma without the decal*


----------



## Vincy Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Pros: This thing is as fast as a toyota with a stuck accelerator. Need I say more?

Cries............


----------



## mtosev (Feb 22, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> Damn, they are really funny...
> 
> *Pros: IT WAS WORTH THE MONEY
> 
> ...


i LOL'ED


----------



## cauby (Feb 22, 2010)

The one that made me LOL:

*Pros: Uaaarghhh! I thought I lost MY PRECIOUS when that midget Frodo dropped it in Mount Doom but nVIDIA gave it back to MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! GOLLUM MY PRRRRRRRRECIOUSSSS GOLLUM Thank you so much nVIDIA for returning it to MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE CURSE YOU FRODO

Cons: GOLLUM

Other Thoughts: Tastes like FISH*

But really,i dunno what's the surprise.The GTX280 sold for exactly the same price when it was released and look how much it costs right now.If the same situation that happened with the RV770 x GT200 happens now,then the GTX470 will probably compete with the 5870 and the GTX480 will be close to the 5970.But that's just my guess,like everybody else i'm waiting for the reviews.


----------



## OneCool (Feb 22, 2010)

Im surprised they dont want more for it being a 2gb gddr5 card.

If it actually competes with the 5970 (not sayin it will)that price is on par. All the 5970s I see are from $649-699


----------



## locoty (Feb 22, 2010)

and the big announcement is nvidia will launch gtx480 march 26th, just a month from now, oh shit i have stay this late just to see the the card still month away


----------



## soldier242 (Feb 22, 2010)

damn, its still expensive even if nVidias highend chips are always very pricey


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Feb 22, 2010)

I have to say, Nvidia is one step away from a epic fail. Delaying it for 5 months and knowing the fact, that it is going to be very hot and possibly noisy + this ridiculous price, the only thing that could save Nvidia is performance. I hope it is as good as Nvidia claims, so that we'll get some competition and lower prices


----------



## shevanel (Feb 22, 2010)

Will it transcode 8gb video to 300mb in 8 second? if so I buy.

If not.. I watch you bench it and sell on FS/T while i play sim 2 on my ati

summertime coming i do not need more heat i hate sweating while playing my rogue warrior


----------



## Xiphos (Feb 22, 2010)

OMG.
some people have $700 budget for an entire computer...


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2010)

Some people have $7000 for a budget, this is what they live for.


----------



## Easo (Feb 22, 2010)

Rofll, page is now asking me for an authorization


----------



## Tatsumaru (Feb 22, 2010)

Now thats just silly.. 
even  the 470 gtx will be more than enough in any game at any given resolution, and they are putting 700$ on a card like 480gtx , on the other hand, if the 470 destroys the 5870, then its a nice buy even at 500$ , and if 480 ends up faster by 20% than 5970 then its a fair buy with 680$


----------



## jasper1605 (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish I could have gotten to the site to read the reviews.  They closed off the site to members only I think as it wants username and password before you can even get in


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Polarman (Feb 22, 2010)

High price, high heat and high power consumption. No thx.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 23, 2010)

at tatsumaru the 480 is suppose to be only 20% faster then the 5870 and that means the 470 will be competing with the 5850 but everyone knows the 5850 will overclock as far as a 5870 and equal it in performance meaning the 470 dosent really compete and the 480 i doubt will overclock far enough to warrant its price tag and since launch will be basically a paper launch with only a select amount of cards i dont really see what all the fuss is about as has been said its high price high heat high power consumption dosent truly compete and is so late its to late to make a difference


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 23, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzz



This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2010)

i have never seen reviews like this on a card before its like NV has become a joke to people after its last 3 series have been rebadged and rebuilt G80's and G92's

anyone think my ti4200 might be worth some money if i put a GTX480 sticker and huge ass cooler on it they are based off the same core design so its not to much of a lie


----------



## driver66 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> I have to say, Nvidia is one step away from a epic fail. Delaying it for 5 months and knowing the fact, that it is going to be very hot and possibly noisy





Polarman said:


> High price, high heat and high power consumption. No thx.





crazyeyesreaper said:


> i dont really see what all the fuss is about as has been said its high price high heat high power consumption dosent truly compete and is so late its to late to make a difference



PROOF? Any at all.................... :shadedshu


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 23, 2010)

lets see theres the fact there NOT trumpting there cards are the best last time nvidia played the game they are now was when the 5800ultra or w/e came out and everything was very carefully used to show them superior example Heaven bench they show only perticular sections not the the entire demo and 1 game wheres there bravado why are they 5 months + late where is the great green team with there graphs showing performance the only time something is THIS closely guarded is when its failed to meet expectations Nvidia 5800ultra AMD phenom  etc you ASK for proof look through the other threads here on tpu or any other forum for that matter on the subjectif they cards werent power hungry why do they now require a larger minimum psu then there competitor for equal performance why do they have case makers making unique cases to go along with there gpus why why is nvidia hold fermi so close to there heart its about to become ingrained in them. even if fermi is awesome its to little to late and to few will make it to market for anyone to care and at there price tag its not worth there price


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 23, 2010)

F*** I only got to page 4 at work. Now from home they cleared most of the reviews and the new post are just guys trying to hard to be funny like the 12 pages this morning. Man those were the best product reviews I've ever read on the net! 

Damn u google cache!


----------



## TAViX (Feb 23, 2010)

LOL ~650$. Good luck with that!!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 23, 2010)

so the 480 cost 699$, and what about the next one the hint about it before with 512 bit wide to force 5890, i think this one cost 999$, LOL on the price


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 23, 2010)

You guys are being silly.  These are average price points for new nVidia cards, at least since the 200 series.  The fact that they won't 'destroy' ATI cards price for price or that it will require a 2000 watt PSU and a jet engine to cool it won't stop the average nVidia user from buying these cards whatever the cost.  But the purchases will probably be slow due to DX11 being the only advantage over spending less on a current generation card.  Still, there's plenty of Nvidia fanboys around like me (except unlike me they actually have the extra money) for nVidia to rake in a good chunk of coin when they first release these cards.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 23, 2010)

> for nVidia to rake in out a good chunk of coin



fixed


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 23, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> fixed



Raking it out of our pockets?


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 23, 2010)

26th of march, aahh screw u nvidia, hurry the hell up will ya!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ya know this is one website with a price. Nothing more. They can list anything they want it doesnt mean thats what it will really retail for. Heres an example.







Now would you really pay 321 bucks for a 5 year old GPU? 

Source


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 23, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> I wish I could have gotten to the site to read the reviews.  They closed off the site to members only I think as it wants username and password before you can even get in



I can get to it w/o credentials.  They blocked it off to out of country people.  If you are US you are good to go.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Feb 23, 2010)

Owning none would cost you $0. See how simple it was?


----------



## Edito (Feb 24, 2010)

Green Team Green Team i really don't like ATI cards but i respect them i just preffer nvidia cards they are allways one step ahed but the Price the Price AMD-ATI are just doin better in these department congrats to ATI cause they are doin a great job making the ppl play good games with good visuals with a cheap price... but ill preffer to Buy the 470GTX or 480GTX insted...

Peace for all...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 24, 2010)

everyone has there opinion and preferences i just cant see where if the current prices are what they go for $400+ and $600+ and at no improvement lets not forget the heaven bench etc it was 20% faster but it was also higher clocked on the core so with core clocked lower and shaders clocked lower to keep the thing from combusting i think were gonna see the 480gtx at maybe 10% faster then a 5870 and the ppl buying these cards know a 5850 will overclock just as far as a 5870 if not further and be just as fast or faster so i fail to see how a 480 at $600 ish if lucky can compete with a $300 power house as you know damn well OEMs wont get there hands on these cards for a VERY long time so average joe schmo isnt gonna care about a gtx 480 its all about us enthusiasts and unless it wallops the 5870 which i dont think its going to its price will be absurd. i was REALLY hoping this card did kick some ass. i was thinking of selling 1 of my 5850s and buying a 5970 to trifire but with nvidias gpu most likely not taking top honors i doubt ill see anyone switching to the 400 series so i can potentially nab a 5970 lol


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> everyone has there opinion and preferences i just cant see where if the current prices are what they go for $400+ and $600+ and at no improvement lets not forget the heaven bench etc it was 20% faster but it was also higher clocked on the core so with core clocked lower and shaders clocked lower to keep the thing from combusting i think were gonna see the 480gtx at maybe 10% faster then a 5870 and the ppl buying these cards know a 5850 will overclock just as far as a 5870 if not further and be just as fast or faster so i fail to see how a 480 at $600 ish if lucky can compete with a $300 power house as you know damn well OEMs wont get there hands on these cards for a VERY long time so average joe schmo isnt gonna care about a gtx 480 its all about us enthusiasts and unless it wallops the 5870 which i dont think its going to its price will be absurd.




You should really stick a disclaimer before all that, ensuring the reader takes one big ass deep breath. That has to be the longest sentence I have ever read.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 24, 2010)

I dont think the 470 will be better than 5870, it will be between 5850 and 5870
The importance here is the price. They could push the prices even higher because they lost a lot of money producing the gpu. Not pretending to give ati a helping hand here, but nvidia just want to loose the war. After reading how ati produced the gpus and why they are always a step ahead of nvidia in anandtech and the sucking ION 2 benchmarking which was even worse than ION i think it is a fool who pics up these cards. The GTX 470 is surely worse than 5870 i am prety sure.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 24, 2010)

the 5850 can easily overclock beyond a 5870 meaning a 5850 and 5870 might as well be the same damn card the 5870 is rop starved the 5850 is not overclocked the 5850 becomes equal to its brother in 99% of cases. if the 480 is only 20% faster then a stock 5870 i fear for nvidia simply because everyone knows the 5k series overclocks like mad. so again i HOPE nvidia prices there cards right otherwise they wont be competing at all they will only sell to the die hard nvidia fan i go where the price to performance lies in the 8800 days it was simple get a 8800gts 640 and overclock it to hell and back but nvidia sat on g92 while ati got progressively better what we see here now is what happened between amd and intel long ago  amd caught giant unaware well ATi has done the same thing. the next iteration of Fermi will probably dominate but this time its just ZZZZZ sleep inducing like a dream that never ends


----------



## Altered (Feb 24, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> lol The customer reviews are hilarious
> Buggers are expensive



 true true


----------



## senninex (Feb 25, 2010)

GTX480 should be at least 40% faster from HD4870. If it not.. very waste for Nvidia delay for dx11... 

and... HD5890 should be at least 20% faster than HD5870 with the price far lower than GTX480. HD5890 very soon come out after GTX480 lunching.. 

price/ performance ATI must win & Nvidia will suffer with their price... 

Benchmarker person may buy it to breaker the record buy how many of them?


----------



## shevanel (Feb 25, 2010)

the only thing that will cause me to sell my 5870 and get an NV equiv is if the cuda benchmarks are OMG and if the temps/power draw are good.. other than that the card i have now is redic and the only thing I hope for is super quick and quality video transcoding if i were to upgrade/change to Nv...

if the cuda shit isnt impressive and the fermi is hot and power hungry then as far as gaming i dont see any reason to pick one up when the card i have already runs cool(1st hi end gpu ive ever had that idles at 36c), saves on power bill and slays any game i wanna play at rediculous FPS

im hoping the transcoding side is a step forward though... i spend too much time waiting on videos to finish and i would love a decrease in wait times especially if the video quality is great.. which imo it always has been on tmpgenc compared to using avivo and camtasia which is great but is only cpu driven


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2010)

Edito said:


> Green Team Green Team i really don't like ATI cards but i respect them i just preffer nvidia cards they are allways one step ahed but the Price the Price AMD-ATI are just doin better in these department congrats to ATI cause they are doin a great job making the ppl play good games with good visuals with a cheap price... but ill preffer to Buy the 470GTX or 480GTX insted...
> 
> Peace for all...




Surely you should not even bother to look at what company made the card, but the performance of the card?


----------

